# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Have Igtropin HGH and also Igtropin IGF LR-3 ....

## dazbo

Hi guys, 

I've searched and searched through the internet and can't find any definitive answers. In fact, more contradictions than anything!?

I bought a box of "********** HGH", 100ius. I was told by my friend that he has seen some good results from it (New source, as I wasn't sure I was getting legit gear from my other source). The box had a silver scratch off panel that I scratched off and checked the number on the website, and it says it is legit. When I mix it, it takes some swirling to mix the powder fully (seen in a thread, that if it just disappears it is probably not gh).

I went up to 5ius and have used it for around 2 weeks. Possibly, a bit of CTS but only on a long bike ride, so may be just position on the bike. I ordered 5 more boxes, but the order got mixed up (Poor comms). I ended up with 5 boxes of "Igtropin IGF-1 LR3".......

The IGF is the same price as the HGH. I would have thought HGH was cheaper, and I know it was years ago, right?

I have attached photos of the two boxes. 

What would your recommendations be? Try to get them swapped out for GH or use the IGF in replacement for it at around 80mcg/day for the next couple of months?? The main reasons for using GH in the first place, was to fix injuries that I have battled through for years now, to improve body composition as well as any youthful additions that may be with the use of GH. I am not using it for muscle growth or strength.

Any help is appreciated, thanks.

P.S. Upload of photos will not work, tried and tried and they just keep failing?!!

----------


## dazbo

BUMP please....

----------

